# What amount of food should I be feeding my puppy?



## Hines86 (Oct 15, 2009)

Can anyone please give me some suggestions on how much I should be feeding my puppy? Hines is 6 months old and around 65 pounds. We are feeding him Nutro Natural Balance Large Breed Puppy right now and the bag suggests that we should be feeding him 5-7 cups per day, does that seem right? Right now we are feeding him twice a day about 2 cups each meal, so 4 cups total. He isnt still hungry after he eats, but he is always excited when it comes time for the next meal so I am not sure if I should be giving him more or not. Any suggestions?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I'll let the people with that age puppy answer what they're doing and how it's working for them! To me, 3-4 cups sounds about right.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

3 to 4 cups sounds about right when feeding LBP formula since it usually has less calories per cup than regular puppy. My guy is 6 mos. 54 lbs. and eats 3 cups/day.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Never follow the feeding instructions on any bag of pet food. They always recommend feeding WAY too much. How much you feed also depends on how many calories there are per cup. We currently have Tyson on 3 cups a day of Pro Plan chicken and rice puppy formula, which is also what Tucker ate as a puppy. Tucker is now almost 18 months old and gets 2 cups a day of California Natural and the bag says that he should be getting well over 3 cups a day for his size. It's way too much.


----------



## hubert (Oct 5, 2009)

My dog is 7 months and about 45lbs. I feed her 2 cups of food a day plus some training treats. I feed her Taste of the Wild which is about 360Kcal/cup. It seems to be on the low side compared to what others feed. But she seems healthy, energetic and still gaining weight.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

This is such a hard question.

My pup is 17 weeks old. I had been feeding him 3 cups a day of Pro Plan. He is *always* hungry and eats like a fiend. I bought him one of those special bowls that slow him down, yet he still gobbles.

Recently, I've been noticing that I can slight see his ribs. So I'm thinking I should up his food intake, right? I know I should be able to feel the ribs, but seeing them is a bit scary.

Do you think 4 cups/day would be ok?

Kris


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

zeke11 said:


> This is such a hard question.
> 
> My pup is 17 weeks old. I had been feeding him 3 cups a day of Pro Plan. He is *always* hungry and eats like a fiend. I bought him one of those special bowls that slow him down, yet he still gobbles.
> 
> ...



Lucy gets 2.5 cups of Fromm puppy a day plus treats. She's 5 months. She's roughly 35lbs (need to weigh her again). She always ACTs hungry, but her little body says otherwise. You can barely feel her ribs. If it were me (and I'm by no means an expert), I'd probably just keep feeding him the same for a little while. I've noticed Lucy goes through growth stages that make her look skinnier and then she evens out again and is quite fit (almost bordering on a little plumper).


----------

